# Pivotal Striations



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi fellow slingshot enthusiast,
I made this slingshot for a trade with Gaboxolo. The frame is 6061-T6 aluminum. It is OTT as he requested. Has my channel lock band clips. The handle scale is stabilized Boxelder burl that I have a long history with. The slingshot can pivot on the base but not all the way around. The back side has an ornamental pattern carved in it. I hope you like it Gaboxolo????? You can click on the pictures for a larger view


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That turned out great !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is a super sweet shooter you have made..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! I know Gaspar will love it.

Todd


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

If he doesn't like it he can send it to me, cause I love it!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Another beautiful slingshot CanOpener! LBHII


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow oh wow! Absolutely breathtaking


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sexy ! ;-) looks really nice ! 
Cheers


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job as always. That wood is fabulous. Like something they would use in the trim of a luxury yacht.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

So elegant, just beautifull.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

you are an alien i must say again that is lightyears ahead than most of us can do.. if mr bond will take a slingshot to work Q will contact you..


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Unreal! Very nice Sir.


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Really gorgeous!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Again a wondefull piece of AluArt! Love the base especially... but the rose engine engraving is so cool as always.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Amazing piece right there. The whole package. Randy it is stunningly beautiful!! Gaboxolo is one lucky dude.


----------



## natydred (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice I love the stand.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

:drool: :drool: :drool:

Gaboxolo, the lucky guy, will love it. Thank you for sharing. Love the boxelder burl.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning work as always!

Great looking wood and sweet finish!


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

Wow! That looks like it is made for royalty.
Roger


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Love that Design of yours Randy!

Another very fine Masterpiece.

And you have outdone yourself once again with that amazing and ingenious stand.

So cool...the ornamented Backside reminds me of a sunrise over a big rock in the ocean...and that Honeylike Burlwood...ssssso tassssty 

I´m sure he will enjoy it!


----------



## scotters (Mar 11, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful slingshot. The carvings on the back remind me of the carvings on early 20th century pocket watch movements.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you very much Randy! I'm looking forward to get it.

Do you guys remember that sensation when you met your girlfriend or wife for the first time? I have just fallen in love.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow... Stunning! Can opener, do you make those band clips or do you modify something that already exists?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is just insanely beautiful. I like the pattern on the back a lot.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!!

Another STUNNING piece of SlingshotArt from the Heavy Metal Master!!!!

You combine with such craftsmanship all the different materials!!! Outstanding!!

And if it wasn't enough, this shooter exhales functionality in its entirety!!

Great work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> Wow... Stunning! Can opener, do you make those band clips or do you modify something that already exists?


I make the clips from aluminium angle. 1" x 1" I cut one side down to 1/4" and drill a hole in them. The hole is oversized so the clip can find the middle of the groove.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh man!!! You are making me feel so inadequate again. Not only can you shoot like a hot [email protected], but you also make fantastic looking frames. That one is a beaut!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man CO, you just shot expert workmanship up to a new level! That thing is total illness! LOVVVE IT!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Absolutely amazing as always!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

One day we will see rick from pawn stars bringing in a sling shot expert to make sure its one of your before he forks over some heavy cash that's good work.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm going to have to be more careful opening any future topics of yours...

A single 107 band stretched from under my chin to top of my head may have been all that was needed to keep my jaw from falling off..... Some type of viewer discretion warning might be helpful as well.?. She's absolutely gorgeous, Sir...... Of a mythological scale,kind of gorgeous. I'm going to have to find my old skateboard helmet (has chin strap) and have a look at more of your inspiring work right away..... Thank you for sharing

Lee


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Work of art my friend. Functional art!

Stunning work.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

An absolutely stunning shooter that beautifully combines metal and wood. A pleasure to look at every time it is held, ready for a shot.


----------



## KineticEnergy (May 11, 2014)

Amazingly beautiful. I'm jealous..


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Stunning, its simple and so beautiful =)


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Another masterpiece!!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

speechless

Rick


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind comments.  Gaspar likes it so that is what was most important to me.  She left home today and is out in the world now. I hope she has a safe flight  I really appreciate the support of this community!  you guys rock!  Thanks again
Regards
Randy


----------



## zeronest (May 26, 2014)

I really like this, especially the band clips


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH Can-Opener.

You don't know how grateful I feel right now.

When you touch it you feel beauty, perfection , know-how and talent. This is by far the most beautiful slingshot that I have so far.

If someday there is a slingshot museum, this slingshot must be there.

I am really looking forward to attach the first bandset and shoot it for the first time.

I want also to say thank you for your wife for the fantastic and gorgeous necklace she has done for my girlfriend.

You are a top class maker and I will do my best to make this trade as fair as possible.

THANK YOU :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Outstanding! Seriously 0_0


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

An amazing piece of art! Congratulation for the trade to both of you!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am so happy that you like her.  It is great fun to trade with international friends!  Happy shooting


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've already shot it. 
10 meters, 8mm ammo and 5cm target. 8 out of 10 so far. 
Using one of the .03'' latex tapered bandset you sent me. 
Very nice draw weight, not light nor heavy. Exactly what I like.

Besides its beauty, it's very comfortable on the hand? 
What else could I ask for?

Again, I think I won't get tired....Thank you very much Randy.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Functional creativity! Beautiful!!


----------



## Ian Rush (Jun 6, 2014)

I like it very much and the way you attach the bands look cool ,might have to try my hand at that on a carbon sling with some cin serts to hold the attachments in place cheers .


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Holy Mosses.... That's a fine looking shooter!!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

What an absolute beauty!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

a real beauty!


----------

